# Surrogacy in Ukraine Part 2



## Dory10

Welcome to Surrogacy in Ukraine Part 2 

Please read the posting guidelines before commenting http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Failure to follow these guidelines will result in comments being removed and possible removal from the site.

Happy Chatting 

Dory
Xx


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi all,
Quick question for those who have successfully had babies in Ukraine. What did you do about feeding? Did you use Ukranian formula and then wean the baby off it and onto a local formula when back at home?
Thanks in advance,
TTC x


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Hi TTC
We used a formula over there called Nutrilon. It's their version of Aptimil and meant that when we got back to the Uk, we could move onto Aptimil. I don't think there is any difference between them but I still bought some Nutrilon back with me and did a gradual switch, just in case. 

HIPP is also available there and here so you could try that and that way, you buy it there and use the same one over here. 

There's a lot of international brands available in kiev for baby items so don't worry  

S xx


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hello everybody
I have read this thread from the beginning with admiration of all the parents that put efforts to achieve parenthood. I also admire and follow the once stil ploughing on.

I am contemplating going to Ukraine for DE IVF or surrogacy. I have emailed some clinics and waiting for response.
Is anyone here who has already joined the programme or successful of african origin. I wonder whether they have other ethnic DE or just caucasians. 
I will appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Biabella

Welcome, Searchingforamiracle! I hope you’ll get your miracle soon!🍀
Congratulations Stilltryingandhoping for your baby, I’m so happy for you and happy to hear you are already trying for a second baby! Good luck!❤


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Searchingforamiracle

I did see they had a couple of African egg donors in december at BTC but the thing is you can't always rely on that happening as the availability is dependant on if someone has already chosen them or if any more have registered. It will be worth speaking to them and asking If they have and you sign up quickly, it's possible. I mean you could go for consultstion and ask on the day before signing, and if there is one, make payment and secure that egg donor then and there  just an option.

Biabella thank you!! We are so delighted I can't even explain how it feels!! And so excited to try again. Please send us positive vibes and prayers  

S xx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi, 

I'd like to join the conversation if that's ok. We are contacting surrogacy agencies in the Ukraine after out final attempt at donor egg ICSI failed earlier this month. Our donor only produced three eggs, only one fertilised and arrested on day 3. A kick in the guts is an understatement of how we are feeling.

Surrogacy has always been on the backburner and our preference would be to find a local surrogate but this seems difficult and we feel so unlucky that a programme that guarantees a positive outcome is very appealing to us.

Has anyone had dealings with Perfect Surrogacy Coordination Centre in Kiev? They have super reviews. 

Hope to find honest and advice and support here, hi to all.

T x


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Hi Tracey 

Which clinic does that agency use? If you use an agency you can communicate back and forth and see how you like their communication speed. Is also important that they understand the exit procedure for you  and can do the documentation efficiently.  The clinic for the actual ivf procedures are important for obvious reasons. If you find out what clinic they use I can tell you if I've heard anything from any clients abot that clinic .

S xx


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi Stilltryingandhoping thank you for your reply. I will enquire from the clinic if they ever had african donors as they may have some in the future.
I am enquiring to other clinics as well I came across several.
Has anyone heard of or being to Human Reproductive Centre- Prof Feskov in Kharkov. I would like to hear experience and the clinic atmosphere in general. There does not seem to be much talk about it here.


----------



## lotus123

Hi to everybody!!!

I haven't been there for ages... I don't know what to write.. and don't want to scare all with my so many fails  All of you should be possitive!!! It's very difficult but should be!!! 
We still have 4 failed attempts in Biotexcom and now waiting our 5th attempt with last frozen embryos. Last fresh failed inexplicable attempt was in November 2017...
It seems that only our couple is so "lucky" at least from this forum and Biotexcom clinic 
All couples what i have known - already with babies....

Anyway good luck to everybody!!! Especially *Stilltryingandhoping* with the second baby (maybe even twins  )


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Lotus123 

Hunnie I've been with you through so much of your journey and so sorry that you've still not had success. If it doesn't work this time,will you try again or try with donor eggs? Do you do PGD testing on your embryos and just use the ones that come back genetically normal? 
We will be trying this time with only the frozen embryos I am shipping and paying per attempt so I know In some way now how scary it is to not have the guarantee package. And I'm very nervous, I will admit this! It's the main reason we chose the VIP package, so we can try as quickly as possible and I know one way or another if it will work. 
I am praying so hard for you 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼
S xx


----------



## lotus123

Stilltryingandhoping, thank you. I know. You have supported me from my first attempt!!! Thank you for it!!!
Starting from 4th attempt (with my eggs) we also pay for each attempt ... because don't want DE.
We haven't done PGD because we have no any indications for it. No one doctor advised it to do in our case (we have good anamnesis - and 2 healthy pregnancies.. my pregnancies...).
About next frozen attempt I am sure on 95%, that it will be failed as well, because before it all embryos were transferred with better quality ...and without result...
So that is why i need to think about next step... but i try not to think... it's difficult... ALL doctors advise to try to use my eggs (because no indications for DE in my case)... my husband may be is ready to stop this journey at all... but i am not ready... howewer i know that everything must be completed in some time ... but when i need to stop? I don't know... 

Yes, i have read about your next attempt and your 4 frozen embryos and VIP contract! It's cool!!! Very cool!!!
And now waiting really is rather long for Economy contract... previous all times my waiting time was 1-2 months..not longer... now at least 4 months... But you now have VIP contract..so now you are VIP person   So...good luck for you! waiting information update from you..and fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Lotus123 

Yes I think we for very lucky previously with the economy package. The wait was only 2 months. But now the clinic is so incredibly popular and the wait times are much longer . A lot of the extra benefits of the VIP package won't even be used by us. For example, we won't have the first 2 visits, or create the embryos, or have the PGD service etc. But we went for the higher package to have the shorter wait time! I remember how difficult it is to wait!! 

I'm very nervous all over again and can just pray it works. But whatever happens, I am happy that I will try for our son. That's the reason we are even trying a second time, so he can have a chance to have a brother or sister. If it's meant to be, it will happen and we can only pray. 

I pray it works for you this time and you have the courage to carry on if it doesn't. Always here for you xx


----------



## lotus123

Stilltryingandhoping, you are so so positive!!!! Thank you dear, that you are!!!
I need to learn from you how to be calm and so positive...and so so helping!!!!


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Thank you Lotus123


----------



## miamiamo

@Searchingformiracle - I have no dir experiences, but I came across some positive reviews on Human Reproductive Centre- Prof Feskov in Kharkov.


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Mia Miami, thank you for the information. Where did I you find the review in this forum. I will keep searching.


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Sorry miamiamo the translator helped to misspell your name.


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Searchingforamiracle 
Please do contact the clinics/agencies yourself and spend a lot of time asking them questions. It's important that you only make the impression about them this way or from actually speaking to parents who use them. 

Unfortunately this is one that I haven't heard much about but unless you are coming into contact with someone who has first hand experience, reviews online are not always reliable. It took me a long time to figure this out! 

S xx


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Thanks stilltryingandhoping

I have already contacted  several clinics  and agencies all over the world and getting as much information from them. Asking on this forum is another way of trying to get personal experience or current people cycling there.


----------



## Proud-Dad-of-Twins

Just want to share an interesting article published on BBC News yesterday: In search of surrogates, foreign couples descend on Ukraine 
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-42845602

My twins were born by a surrogate mother in Ukraine nearly 3 years ago and it has been such a wonderful journey into parenthood. I wish all of you the very best and your dreams will come true!


----------



## Bella2016

Interesting article and so easy to guess which clinic they are talking about regarding the surrogate’s dreadful experience. Shame they still get away with it!!


----------



## Perez

Article was not as interesting as suspicious. In the very first photo we can see the label of ilaya clinic on nurse’s clothes.  That’s’ funny until you start thinking such things actually occur only if the particular clinic wants them to. Suppose surrogates don’t work with one clinic constantly and when they change one facility they become useful for another one. They may share their previous bad experience and casually mention the name of the clinic they were with before.  Only kindest wishes and all of good to Proud dad of twins.  You still continue following the news from Ukraine, are you planning to have another program there?


----------



## Roses82

Hi all, this is my first time messaging on here. Thank you for allowing me to be part of this group and access all your support. I will endeavour to provide support to others too.
My husband and I are pursuing surrogacy. We're actually going to Ukraine in March. The whole process feels scary but it feels like something we've at least got to look into and try. The very first stage of this whole process was research and figuring out which country we'd consider. Once we considered Ukraine, we then we had to figure which clinics to consider.
We've narrowed down to the following in Kiev, Ukraine:
New Life
Ilaya 
Lotus surrogacy
The following clinic is also in Ukraine but in a city/place called Kharkov:
La Vida Nova 
I wondered if anyone could give me some advice about their experiences with any of those clinics. 
I've heard New Life have been around for a very long time so quite established.
I feel Ilaya are coming up top at the moment due to their professionalism and it feels like they've been better at explaining their processes. They seem a lot clearer with things which I like. However they're quite pricey I suppose.
La Vida Nova also seem good and more reasonable in their costs.

I suppose ultimately the decisions will come down to gut instinct and which clinic can meet our needs when we meet them. However, any advice and/or knowledge of other people's experiences would really help me out. 
Thank you so much in advance for all your kindness and help! 
Best wishes to all
R


----------



## Proud-Dad-of-Twins

@Perez, I trust the journalist's professional integrity, though there might be some limitation in whom he could talk to. Yes, I still follow the news in Ukraine, since it's the birth country of my twins and we're connected to this country forever. 

@Roses82, we used La Vita Nova in Kharkov and we had very good experience with them. Send me PM if you have questions.


----------



## Ddobsy

Hi all, my wife and I travel to Kiev on Tuesday to begin our journey with Biotex. I’m a little nervous particularly around the money. We will be paying via bank transfers not cash. Has anyone had experience of this and can let me know anything they learnt about the process?


----------



## serendipity30

Hi.  I am in the process of gathering some documents for the surrogacy progress. What is actually needed when it asks for 'doctors certificate where it is said that the hormonal ovarian stimulation is not prohibited to you'.  Does this simply mean that it is ok for me to proceed with the stimulation and there is no concerns.  Sorry Im all new to this


----------



## Ddobsy

Hi I can’t advise on this but did read your thread while having breakfast at the clinic Hotel. Good luck with an answer.


----------



## serendipity30

Whoa, that's great, I wish you well!


----------



## Roses82

Serendipity30 
You need to get a letter from your doctor to show that it's safe for you to have hormone stimulation drugs (basically ivf). As in there are no risks medically for you to have IVF. 
Best of luck! I know it's a lot to sort out! 

R


----------



## Semiramis

Hello all

We are looking for some advice from genuine parents who have experienced surrogacy success in the Ukraine. We have a visit planned at Biotexcom. Any others you would you recommend in Kiev or Lviv that you had success with? 

I am aware that Biotexcom have very mixed reviews especially in terms of client service, but they have a guaranteed package, which is of course the hook for us. After 5 failed IVF attempts both with own and donor eggs and not a single positive test, we are exploring this route. 

We are also visiting Intersono in Lviv. 

Any advice is really appreciated, as there are so many fake reviews that it becomes very difficult to judge. 

Thank you! 

Update - setting off to Kiev to Biotexcom and Lviv to Intersono this weekend and will report back on first impressions - perhaps it will be helpful for others. 

The first part I found interesting is that the so called "guaranteed packages" are very much depending on your partner's sperm quality. Intersono confirmed that the sperm quality needs to be at least as follows: total motal count 5 and more millions of motal sperm, more than 5% of morphologically normal sperm, normal range of DNA fragmentation
Only then they will give you their offered guaranteed package. 
I asked for the same data from BiotexCom but they did not send them to me. 
I will be interested to see whether they will then offer to negotiate - surrogate is so expensive that I am sure they will not want to miss out on that financial opportunity. It makes sense however otherwise how can they guarantee success otherwise. 

The other thing I am not sure is what happens if a male donor would be better too, as I don't think this is allowed in the Ukraine, at least one partner needs to be genetically related to the baby. 

Update 2 

At Biotex we were consulted by their advisors, at Intersono we were able to speak to a doctor directly. 

Biotex never told us exactly what their success criteria for a guaranteed package would be, only that the fertility of my husband's sperm was not good enough. They offered us an individual VIP attempt for 10k euros. If successful we would then move on to the surrogacy package. Biotex charge you upon failure of the individual attempt the full amount for the next attempt again, they justify the costs by the fact that they will seek out a new surrogacy mother and a new donor. They also said that they would transfer 4 embryos at once to increase chances for success. If the surrogacy falls pregnant with e.g. three then they would abort the third embryo. I found this very tough. 

Intersono is a private and publicly accessible clinic, that offers, similar to e.g. a private clinic in London, all sorts of services not just human reproduction. I had a very good impression and if we pick up the courage to go through with it they would be our preferred partners. Downside would be that you are in Lviv and not in Kiev, where all the embassies are. However Lviv is a relaxed city, with students, parks and cafes and you might have a great time there when it is down to getting your documents etc ready. Pricewise they are slightly more expensive than Biotexcom, but e.g if you have an individual attempt, like we would have, then the second attempt would be usings frozen embrios and the same surrogate. When I asked Intersono about Biotexcom, they frowned as they seem to be very intransparent overall and not well regarded in the industry. But perhaps they all say that.


----------



## miamiamo

no dir experiece, however I think this webinar might be useful: egg donationfriends.com/webinar-surrogacy-in-ukraine-2/ Good luck with yr journey xx


----------



## SB786

Hi all. I've been reading posts on this forum regarding surrogacy for a while. I am going ahead with surrogacy his year either with biotexcon or la vita nova. 
I have been in contact with both via email and it's just a matter of choosing. 
I have a question. There seems to be a lot of successful parents on these forums that went with biotexcom, but no matter how much I search I can't find any stories from parents who have used lat vita nova clinic? I know there is a father here who has had twins! But I don't really hear of any other parents that have found success with them. 
Also can someone explain to me, is la vita nova the ex la vita felice? And how are they connected to feskov clinics? Also several people have spoken about intersona? Are they connected to la vita nova? 
Sorry for all the questions there's been so much to get our heads around since we decided to try surrogacy. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## miamiamo

SB786 - I don't think Intersono is connected to la vita nova. Nowever, you might ask the clinic, as they will be running a webinar on 27 03 at egg donation friends. xx


----------



## serendipity30

Biotex ladies how long did you have to wait from sending the initial enquiry form to hearing back from them with a date to visit the clinic?  I emailed the form about 4 weeks ago. Thanks


----------



## miamiamo

serendipity30 - I would advise to mail once more, as your mail might go into spam folder. It might happen as different mail providers use different filters. x


----------



## serendipity30

Where is everyone on their surrogacy journey? anyone just starting out? I have an initial appointment with Biotex in June and also looking for some other options in Kiev.  Any recommendations?  Its a daunting process, but will be worth it in the end. 

Roses82 how did your visit go?


----------



## Roses82

Hi serendipity,
We are going with Ilaya clinic. We visited them in February. The whole process feels difficult financially more than anything!


----------



## serendipity30

Rose82, that is good that you have decided who to go with, at least the ball is rolling for you.  Do they offer unlimited package like Biotex? are they based in Kiev? Seems to be quite a few companies to choose from now.


----------



## Cbizzy

Hi everyone. I would truly love some advice but it seems many people who ask for advice on this link have not received any.  
We have a son born via surrogacy. We were very luck to have my best friend offer to be our surrogate and our one remaining frozen embryo from our 6th IVF treatment was destined to be our little boy. What a blessing. We are however so keen to have another baby - more so a sibling for him. But the process in the UK is dreadful ... that is the process of finding a surrogate! And the US seems rather extortionate financially. A friend mentioned Ukraine. Having contacted biotexcom regarding this I have been provided with very lengthy medical forms to fill in etc. Before we even consider filling these in and making an appointment - I really wanted to talk to people who have an actual baby through Ukraine surrogacy. The reason for this is because in the email she mentioned that the exit process takes 3 months!!!! I can’t believe that would mean you would be in a foreign country with your new baby (and we have a toddler to consider too) for all that time. We want friends and family to meet our new baby and I just imagine them either travelling to Ukraine or only seeing the baby when they are as old as 3 or 4 months. 

So please - for those who have been through this process - please let me k ow how long it took to leave Ukraine with hour baby and anything else about the process that would be good to know. Thanks!!!


----------



## miamiamo

@ Cbizzy - no dir experieces, but from what I have read on eggdonationfriends (webinar Surrogacy in Ukraine - how to start) it might take up to 2.5 months: 
Q 14: We are based in the UK. What is the average time to gain a UK passport to travel home?
There is a DNA test involved in this process, so normally it takes a one-and-a-half to two-and-a-half month stay in Ukraine, so you you’ll need to take this into account.
Hope this helps


----------



## BigMama67

Hi all  

I am new to this forum, having come back a year or two after spending years on the donor forums and successfully gaining a set of boy twins who I am totally in love with  

Long story short, I would about now be thinking about going back and doing it again but I had an emergency hysterectomy in the UK (I was temporarily living there for two years, so the boys were born there).  They were conceived at Zlin in Czech.  I could not have gone back there because I am now 50 but I would have gone to another clinic and done the same thing again. 

Well here I am now, desperately wanting to do the surrogacy thing and loaded with questions because it is not somewhere I ever considered being (as a recipient, in the past as a surrogate, yes) ... ironic isn't life at times! 

I am in Australia but partner is British, so Ukraine looks okay from that perspective BUT can we use donor embryos or does he have to be the biological father?  AND, any other Ozzies on here?  Any other contraindications I should be aware of?

Any feedback is really appreciated and any stories of course I would love to hear  

Cheers girls!

Tracie
Modify message


----------



## Veerl

serendipity30 said:


> Where is everyone on their surrogacy journey? anyone just starting out? I have an initial appointment with Biotex in June and also looking for some other options in Kiev. Any recommendations? Its a daunting process, but will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Roses82 how did your visit go?


Hi! I am new on this thread! Serendipity, when are you in Ukraine? I am now also in Ukraine.


----------



## serendipity30

Hi, we actually went to Kiev a few weeks back and signed up with an agency! How did you get on Veerl?


----------



## singlepop

I  am exploring DE surrogacy in the Ukraine. Obviously, its a lot of money and being a foreign country with a reputaion doesn't put one at ease. 

This is the kind of situation that escrow is made for... having a trusted third party determine when the contract conditions are met and handling the release of money to the appropriate parties involved... including the surrogate. 

I've seen some surrogacy escrow services, but they've all been tied to the US, where the system is more developed. 

Does anyone know of something similar in Europe and/or specifically in Ukraine? 

-David


----------



## singlepop

In the Ukraine surrogacy threads I've seen a lot of intended parents discuss the merits of agencies and clinics; based on outcomes, quality of services and costs. 

Does anyone have insight into how well they serve the surrogates themselves? How well they are treated, the quality of their care and accommodation. How much they are paid and under what terms/conditions? 

A large part of this for me is the ethical treatment of the surrogates; but unfortunately, for many reasons, its hard to hear their voices.


----------



## singlepop

This is related to another post I placed... 

My SO and I recently chose we will start our family via surrogacy in Ukraine and we're doing the usual things around evaluating agencies and clinics; including combing through fertility message boards.

There's a lot of information of varying reliability; and its difficult to sort what's genuine and what's paid for. One perspective that's totally absent; for understandable reasons, is from the surrogates themselves. 

So I pose an interesting question... is there a way to hear from them? Are their forums where they discuss merits of different agencies/clinics? What their experience working with intended parents was like? What they liked or didn't like?


----------



## miamiamo

came across this https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-42845602 a while ago.


----------



## miamiamo

For those who have been considering BioTexCom: https://vittoriavita.com/blog/special-offer-surrogate-motherhood/


----------



## Lilrom

Hi ladies)

I really need your advice)
Recently my husband and I made a request to one of the fertility clinics in Ukraine. We wanted to undergo in Kiev surrogacy program. But in a few days, we received a replay that it is impossible due to a revision of the law on surrogacy. Well, we weren’t ready for such circumstances (
We haven`t made any additional requests to other Ukrainian clinics. Maybe someone had a similar situation? Now we have to find another place for surrogacy. I read that surrogacy is also possible in Greece, Georgia and Russia. Maybe someone had any experience with surrogacy in those countries? 
I welcome any information according to the surrogacy issue. So, please give me any details.  

Best wishes)


----------



## aster10

The situation in Ukraine is unclear. No change has been made to the law yet, but five bills have been introduced, most of which introduce some residency requirement. Most clinics work as usual though. I would not be considering Ukraine right now, I would be going to Georgia if I didn’t want to wait for an indefinite amount of time to see which bill is adopted. Russia is less secure as the surrogate has the right to change her mind. Greece is interesting, but may likely have very long wait times.


----------



## Georgia HWC

We were advised yesterday by a surrogacy clinic that Georgia was a better choice and even though they have a clinic in ukraine they are not recommending clients to go there. Are there any recommendations for clinics in Georgia? I have contacted atlascare and chachava and am waiting on responses.


----------



## Sum1

Hi All,

I have been lurking in the background of this forum for a while and felt a little shy to step forward.

Reading the message by one of the group about the law changing in Ukraine, in relation to surrogacy, made me want to share this article: 
https://globalsurrogacy.baby/surrogacy-in-ukraine-legal-changes/

I hope it will reassure whoever is either already on or about to start their surrogacy journey. It definitely helped me. &#128522;

I have signed up with Intersono and I'm happy with everything so far. Happy to answer any questions about my experience, if anyone is thinking about them.

Sorry for the lurking and I hope you don't mind me intruding on your chat!


----------



## Lacerta

Hi everyone. I haven't posted anything for a while and surprised to see the previous thread reached its limit. It was a difficult year for me and hubby, one failed surrogacy cycle after another. Each time 2ww was over I freaked out about an update as it was never positive. Hopefully, the 4th surrogate got pregnant in March! 

Pleased to see it's now possible to log in the forum from Ukraine. We are currently here, arrived yesterday for a 27-week scan. I still can't believe this is happening to me like for real. Our baby girl is around 1,4kg and she's doing great. Olga, our surrogate, looks good and says she feels fine although the girl is too active moving and kicking very often. Unfortunately, I haven't seen this when we met. The sweet girl is due in mid-December, our Christmas miracle! Woohoo!

Re the clinic, it looks busy as usual. Info about BTC don't sign new contracts is no longer on their website so I believe they've started to accept new clients again but not sure, need to check this. Still no changes in legislation and no updates


----------



## Lacerta

@miamiamo, I clicked the link for "a special offer" from VittoriaVita and I must admit this is ridiculous! It's a dirty trick and most of the info is a lie. This clinic just used the fact BTC didn't sign new contracts but shame on them for making it this way. How dare any clinic use a competitor's logo on its official website? I'm shocked. The clinic has never been closed and never lost its license. Shame


----------



## HelGa_Wm

Agree. This should not be. It is so hard for the people to choose a clinic. If this law is in Ukraine, then it applies to all clinics.


----------



## miamiamo

> Human Reproductive Centre- Prof Feskov in Kharkov


I have heard about them a couple of times, but I only know that such clinic exists, and I have not come across any reviews so far.


----------



## Olddaddy

Hi everyone, 
we are German, but my wife is from China.
Due to the fact that we are looking for a guaranteed program including surrogacy and egg donation from an Asian donor, the number of possible agencies is
quite limited. At the moment we are thinking about Militta IVF Agency in Kiev. They are dealing a lot with Chinese mediators, but up to now I have never found any
feedback, comments, experiences about this agency in the web!
Maybe someone here could help out!?
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## minerva71

Hi all. 
I stumbled upon some information and thought it might come in handy. BTC holds a seminar and consultations on surrogacy and egg donation in London on 3-4 Nov


----------



## Mary39

Hello, my husband and I will have a baby boy in Ukraine in summer 2019 - they announced the gender matter of factly this week without giving us a heads-up - something else that upset me. I'm struggling with surprising, conflicting and ambivalent feelings about this after years of failed IVF treatment (zero implantation after 17 embryos). I cried when the pregnancy test was positive and cried again at 3 month scan. I've been looking for a good counsellor or groups to join to share some of these more complex feelings rather than be told I should be grateful and happy. I cannot turn to women I've met still going through the IVF process and I find the UK surrogacy network UK specific and very focused on relationship between intended parent and surrogate - something I do not have. I am less worried about navigating life in Ukraine, the legal process and system and getting the baby back to UK. I'm more frightened by my reaction to the arrival of the baby. I would be very grateful if anyone could recommend any good reading on the topic, support links or share any coping mechanisms. I thought I was mentally ready for this having spent years preparing and researching, but I've been knocked over by my negative reaction now it's real.


----------



## miamiamo

> Militta IVF Agency in Kiev


I was trying to find any info in the Internet, also typing and searching in Russian language, unfrotunately I found nothing. If possible, find out when they started their service. If it is a new agency, then it will be natural they do not have any reviews yet.


----------



## Perez

Hi! This is such a memorable Winter, isn’t it? I haven’t been to here for a while. This thread was always an excellent source of knowledge.  Most of you shared with your experience and it was obviously priceless. 
I myself had different challenges whatever my husband and I tried to implement. We still do not have our children. There were a lot of failures related to our journey. 
The things didn’t want to occur according to our plan. We breached two contracts with two separate clinics in Ukraine. Regardless, some miserable episodes haven’t stopped us. Thus we continue because there’s not a way back. If I gave up, my sweet kids wouldn’t get familiar with a beauty of the world and human kindness. 
I definitely have no regrets. Something could’ve been different if I was more prepared beforehand. Now I value what I have got! 
Everything goes fine at last. We are with a reliable office and recently our surrogate has successfully passed 12-week mark.  We have never experienced such a formidable achievement! This is wonderful and super exciting.
The Autumn began with anxiety because the laws were waiting to be reconsidered. I’m happy that all finished well. I found the link above about the situation in Ukraine
Thank you for that, it was actually helpful. I wish everyone to have an amazing year. We’ll be happy to see updates from you girls!Xx


----------



## Mary39

Anyone soon to be a mum through surrogacy in Ukraine, it would be great to hear your thoughts about hiring solicitors. My baby is due in Ukraine at the beginning of June and I'm weighing up whether I need to hire a solicitor in UK or manage the legal side myself. I've spoken to one couple at the same clinic as me who managed everything themselves. Any thoughts or advice? I can't help but be worried about the wider ramifications of Brexit. It feels like the whole UK system is likely to be overburdened with a messy exit or go into some kind of meltdown. Then I think it's floating anxiety as surrogacy brings a whole new load of stresses and worries. Then there was all that stress about the change in Ukraine surrogacy laws, which seems not to affect things overall. November last year was a particularly panic-stricken month! 

Also antenatal classes? Any thoughts? I know I can hire a private tutor for my husband and I but was wondering if you're aware of any groups in UK of people clubbing together in a similar position. There's no way I can go to a class with pregnant women. It's just too raw.


----------



## Perez

I’m not sure whether it’s really necessary. I guess, if you have all the process in Ukraine it must be controlled by a clinic or some agency. They usually work with their own legal support. Also, they help to solve the things with consuls, embassies on their own. What does your clinic suggest? I know that some couples are keeping in touch with their local lawyers in order to be secured additionally. Sometimes the communication is continued only between their lawyer and the representatives of the clinic dues to any issues. 
I can’t actually say for sure. I think, having a big experience with the similar case, the agency is able to arrange everything well. I’m aware of that it’s not that easy to proceed through the final stage with the couples from UK because. It can last for too long. However, I’m not sure that participation of British solicitors will expedite the process.    
As far I know, some agencies provide their clients with short course of antenatal classes. I didn’t think a lot about it because I raised my nephews and I suppose I possess enough knowledge in that. My agency promises that it will organize that after my baby’s birth. Also they say they will be providing us with masterclasses through the skype.


----------



## miamiamo

Mary39 - contact your clinic/agency and they will answer all your questions. From what I have read Ukranian clinics/agencies provide complex legal support


----------



## sjparmar

Hi All

Looking for clinics in Ukraine for our second surrogate baby ( first Surrogate baby was in India now banned and have a lovely 3 year old already) and have come across this clinic and wondered if anyone have heard of them ? not sure how much has changed in 3 years still updating myself with whats new and which clinics to approach

https://www.fastsurrogacy.com/

They seem to be fairly priced and reasonable.

looking for honest and fair advise


----------



## odashwood

Hi!

I am thinking about moving to surrogacy too...
I have already failed two IVF cycles, one of which was with my own eggs and now, preparing to the 3rd one. I am doing this in Ukraine and have a programme that allows me to switch to one of the surrogacy packages in case of this failure and I still don't know what to do((. I'm on a crossroad...
I am exhausted and a little bit afraid but really want to use all possible and impossible chances to have a baby.

xx


----------



## Stev12

I read many stories how Biotexcom has been shut down and closed but as of March 2019 I sent them an email and they replied back saying they were indeed open. Is this true I thought they were shut down forever?? A lady named Anastasia replied to me offering a Standard or a VIP package and they were open and doing procedures. Can you fellow members please advise?


----------



## Stev12

Has anyone ever heard or dealt with "La Vita Nova" Surrogacy Center in the Ukraine? I can't find much reviews or info on them. Anybody?


----------



## miamiamo

sjparmar - from what I can see, they are not Ukrainian clinic/not based in Ukraine 
odashwood - do you know the reasons why IVF-s failed? have you considered undergoing IVF DE or PGS NGS?


----------



## miamiamo

I am sorry I cannot help much, I came across this article: https://www.dw.com/en/ukraines-surrogacy-industry-leaves-parents-in-limbo/a-45371478
and I see their last post on social media was dated 2018 - http://prntscr.com/mz1tdd Hope someone will help you xx


----------



## Dory10

Stev12 - If you've spoken to the clinic directly and they've confirm they are open the it would appear that they are? Always best to contact clinics directly


----------



## Besidetheseaside

I just came back from Biotex in Kiev and I've seen around 15 couples with surrogacy babies and some were waiting for the birth. All patients stay in one hotel at the moment (egg donation and surrogacy) and I've spoken to two about it and everything was fine. They were just waiting for the paperwork from the embassy.
X


----------



## Hopelessly_confused

I've also been in contact with Anastasia from Biotexcom. We have been emailing back and forward for a few months. I've only just stumbled across this forum. I'm looking for any one who has used Biotexcom. Think I nee to read the thread fully.


----------



## aster10

I used Biotexcom - it was a hybrid contract where I was given a couple of attempts to try to have DEIVF with them before proceeding to surrogacy without losing money. The DEIVF was successful (after a number of unsuccessful attempts at other clinics)  and I gave birth to twins on 9 March. I would advise you to join the face bookbook group called IP Surrogacy Support Ukraine that is a better source of information than this forum I have to say.


----------



## miamiamo

aster10 - I do not want to read and run. Awesome news! All the best in the world to all your family x


----------



## aster10

Thank yiu very much!


----------



## odashwood

Hi Stev12! I'm not quite sure if it is still relevant and I don't know where did you hear all these gossips but I am undergoing mixed donation program in BioTexCom and everything is alright there, they are working and not going to close. Even better, they introduced a new and unique therapy for Donation Programs, called "Mitochondrial Replacement".


----------



## Stev12

What is Mixed Donation and Mitochondrial Replacement? What do they mean??


----------



## odashwood

Mixed Donation program: you may have 1-2 ICSI attempts and in case of failure you will be able to switch to surrogacy without losing money. 
Mitochondrial Donation: 1 of two ICSI+OE attempts will be with mitochondrial replacement (they retrieve donors mitochondria without a nucleus and transfer it to the mom's egg, (there are no DNA genes and a baby will be 100% related to their parents). It is a sort of energy for eggs and for better fertilizing and development, therefore - more chances to conceive.
I'm not quite aware in the process of the replacement as I didn't fit it because of my age and because I am undergoing another treatment.


----------



## Stev12

Well let me get straight to the point my wife is 55 yrs old BUT she froze a bunch of eggs and embryos back when she was 47. We waiting for a wise opportunity to use those. Would either one of these programs help our cause do you think?


----------



## odashwood

I'm not sure, if this new program will suit you as it seems to me, they have an age limit. But as for others, I think you may have a try. I know that some couples use their frozen embryos here and transfer to the clinic somehow (by some special transfer service, I'm not aware, unfortunately). Their programmes don't have age limits. Prices depend on the number of attempts.
I don't want to give you any wrong info to avoid any misunderstanding, so, you'd better email them and in a day or two, they will provide you with all the details.


----------



## GaryG

Hello,
  I was working with an agency in Ukraine and surrogate was 17 weeks pregnant and had a miscarriage due to toxoplasmosis.  However, surrogate was staying at maternity house. As Im looking at other clinics are there any good reputable clinics in Ukraine for surrogacy?  Has anyone had any specific luck in having a seamless process or should I just expect a flip of a coin.  Im planing on going back in a month to start the process over again.    The agency is New Life Center of Reproductive Medicine in Ukraine, Vinnitsa.


----------



## odashwood

Dr.G said:


> Hello,
> I was working with an agency in Ukraine and surrogate was 17 weeks pregnant and had a miscarriage due to toxoplasmosis. However, surrogate was staying at maternity house. As Im looking at other clinics are there any good reputable clinics in Ukraine for surrogacy? Has anyone had any specific luck in having a seamless process or should I just expect a flip of a coin. Im planing on going back in a month to start the process over again.


Sorry for asking, just curious, what clinic were you with?


----------



## miamiamo

Dr.G - I am sorry you are going through this. I have no personal experiences with Intersono from Lviv, but I came across many positive reviews. Good lcuk


----------



## odashwood

I am having my treatment in Biotexcom and pretty happy with them. There are no issues and I get all the support from their side. Of course, nothing can be ideal, especially when we are talking about our health as anything can happen but for this case, they have 24/7 emergency phone. You can call them any time and they will try to fix the problems as soon as possible. I remember, I felt very bad one night and they explained to me what to do, hoe to call an ambulance, translated our conversation with the doctor and found several pharmacies near our hotel where we could buy meds. 
Accommodation, meals, transportation are also good. The only thing that bothers me is that they can answer for my email not at once but in 2 or even more days. It is a little bit frustrating.


----------



## GaryG

@miamiamo, the agency is New Life Center of Reproductive Medicine in Ukraine I've been informed that if I want to continue I have to pay 5,000 for second attempt for another surrogate.  Considering just terminating contract and going to another agency.


----------



## GaryG

odashwood said:


> Dr.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I was working with an agency in Ukraine and surrogate was 17 weeks pregnant and had a miscarriage due to toxoplasmosis. However, surrogate was staying at maternity house. As Im looking at other clinics are there any good reputable clinics in Ukraine for surrogacy? Has anyone had any specific luck in having a seamless process or should I just expect a flip of a coin. Im planing on going back in a month to start the process over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking, just curious, what clinic were you with?
Click to expand...

The agency is New Life Center of Reproductive Medicine in Ukraine, Vinnitsa.


----------



## odashwood

Hi all
How are you doing?
Steve12, GaryG, have you already decided anything? What are the main criteria for you in choosing a clinic?


----------



## miamiamo

GaryG - as I said I cannot help with my personal experiences, but if I were in your shoes. I would consider only Intersono Lviv, if I would be interested in Ukrainian clinics.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

We had a successful donor egg treatment with Biotexcom and I met a lot of surrogacy couples in the last 2 years as I went there 5 times for 2 own egg and 2 donor egg cycles.
I never heard anything bad about the clinic from them.
Good friend's of mine used the surrogacy program two years ago and she's going back there this year for another round as they were absolutely happy with them.
Some people don't like this clinic even though they have no experience with them or have been there just once. Like I said, I have been there 5 times in the last 2 years and I met a lot of couples as all the couples are staying in the same hotel  (Kiev 365) and use the same restaurant 3 times a day.


----------



## odashwood

I agree with you, Besidetheseaside! I absolutely didn't mistake with my choice and BTC. Every day I read the different posts about additional payments, inappropriate conditions, bad accommodations, etc from the patients of other clinics but less bad feedbacks about BTC. Of course, there are great feedbacks about them as well and bad ones about ours but still I got a positive result from the second attempt and consider this as a success. 
It goes without saying that everybody should make their own decisions and it is up to them what to chose so I wish good luck to all of you! It doesn't really matter where are you going to have your treatment as only the result is important.


----------



## miamiamo

Besidetheseaside, odashwood - just wanted to say congrats and wish all the best x


----------



## pdk

Hello,

Sorry for coming here directly. But i am looking for surrogacy and came across this topic. 
I emailed Biotexcom today. any idea, how long they respond.
And also is it worth calling them ?

Are there any other clinics ?

thanks,
pdk


----------



## odashwood

PDK, that's great that you emailed BTC. They have hundreds of clients every week so unfortunately, you can wait for several days. They answered me on the third day. I know some couples that had to wait up to a week, but, you know, but for me, it was not so important compared with the result. It is rather a small thing to pay attention to.
Lotus was also one of my options but I was told that I will have to pay extra money to change surrogate if she fails, they don't provide their clients with accommodation and as this was important for me I have chosen the lesser of the evils)


----------



## odashwood

Hello everybody! How are you? Haven't been here for ages))
PDK, how are things going on? How is your journey? Is there any luck with BTC? Where are you in your journey now? I am moving to surrogacy next month with BTC as my previous attempts were not so good as I wanted them to be((. First ICSI was negative and the second one ended with mc on the 7th week of pregnancy. I have already booked a flight to Ukrain on the 10th of August and hope to start my program that day.


----------



## odashwood

This is a good thread but unfortunately, there aren't many people who write in Surrogacy in Ukraine, that is why I decided to start a new topic about surrogacy in Kyiv. There are many agencies, clinics and medical centers in Kyiv that provide surrogacy and IVF services. Also, I am pretty sure, that there are many women who are undergoing, have already finished or just wanted to start their the most important journeys in their lives. If I am right, I would be glad and appreciate if you share your attitude towards different places for such treatment.


----------



## odashwood

I have already chosen one and I hope that I didn't make a mistake. 
I have already had there two ICSI cycles and now I have some experience with them. I want to go with them further because I'm already aware of all the issues they have and know what to expect from them. Moreover, There are nothing serious just simple small and not important things as for me. A miracle is going to happen in the near future and everything others don't really matter.


----------



## miamiamo

may I ask you mean only Kiev or Ukraine? x


----------



## odashwood

Hi Mia. If you know something about clinics or agencies in Ukraine, it would be great if you share. I heard that there are many such places in Ukraine and want to compare feedbacks to see if there is a difference between capital and other smaller cities. As a rule, capitals differ from small surrounded towns pretty much.


----------



## Chico

I too am looking into surrogacy in Ukraine - has anyone used Ilaya or Intersono please?


----------



## odashwood

I have read about them but didn't much. BTC drew my attention because of their all-inclusive packages so I didn't even want to look for other places. I contacted them, talked to a representative and I liked that place. So I decided to proceed with them. try to google some feedbacks about Ilaya and Intersono, hope you will find something. Best of luck to you with searching.


----------



## Chico

#odashwood so have you signed up with BTC ? And are you happy with them?


----------



## odashwood

Chico said:


> #odashwood so have you signed up with BTC ? And are you happy with them?


I have already had one program with them. It is "Ideal Package" and, actually, I have switched my contract to another one. Yes, I am happy with them. In spite of some small issues, they are doing a great thing. I know what to expect from them and know that I will get the result. I had one negative and one positive but miscarried so they suggested me to switch to surrogacy. I agreed.


----------



## odashwood

At the end of last week, I have been to Ukraine and had signed my VIP surrogacy program. Now I have to wait for several months so they can find a surrogate mother for me. Meanwhile, I need to find a donor so I hope I will be able to choose. There are over 500 donors and many of them are really good. It is a hard decision. Wish me luck))


----------



## Chico

I wish you every luck in the world


----------



## odashwood

Chico said:


> I wish you every luck in the world


Thank you, hun! I am so excited and it seems to me that this feeling is increasing every second! I am smiling as never before))) I am full of hope and strength. I am ready to fight for my future!


----------



## miamiamo

Good luck x


----------



## odashwood

miamiamo said:


> Good luck x


Thank you hun. How are you? Haven't heard from you for some time. I hope you are okay. I have already found several donors for us and passed this information to our doctor. Now they are going to check if they are available. I very hope so)


----------



## odashwood

I heard that representatives of our clinic are going to conduct Open Days somewhere. As for me, it is interesting. Many couples like we are can get a lot of useful information there. Some of my friends are asking me about that so I am going to find out something about this matter.


----------



## Sum1

Hi Chico, 

I have been working with Intersono since February last year and my surrogate is now 30 weeks pregnant. They have been a great support and more importantly, very efficient and professional at all times. 
They are more expensive than other clinics but we were lucky enough to fall pregnant on our second attempt so the difference is marginal. 
The thing I love most about them is the access they give to the Surrogate. You are free to meet them at any point and as often as you like (as long as the Surrogate is agreeable, of course). They answer all questions directly and provide proof if asked.
I know you can never be sure about what happens behind closed doors but they have made me feel consistently reassured. 
Let me know if I can provide any further information.


----------



## odashwood

Sum1 said:


> Hi Chico,
> 
> I have been working with Intersono since February last year and my surrogate is now 30 weeks pregnant. They have been a great support and more importantly, very efficient and professional at all times.
> They are more expensive than other clinics but we were lucky enough to fall pregnant on our second attempt so the difference is marginal.
> The thing I love most about them is the access they give to the Surrogate. You are free to meet them at any point and as often as you like (as long as the Surrogate is agreeable, of course). They answer all questions directly and provide proof if asked.
> I know you can never be sure about what happens behind closed doors but they have made me feel consistently reassured.
> Let me know if I can provide any further information.


Hi Sum
My congratulations with your great result and I wish you all the best during the last weeks, delivery and future life!!!
I am also very glad to hear that you are happy with the place that you have chosen and there are not so many people who are completely glad with the choice. The access to a surrogate is a marvelous opportunity to know her and control. I hope it is really worth the money you have paid. Best of luck to you hun


----------



## Sum1

Thank you so much! It’s a scary experience and you hear lots of horror stories so I’m very grateful it’s been positive so far.


----------



## Sum1

Did you finalise your donor?


----------



## miamiamo

> I have been working with Intersono since February last year and my surrogate is now 30 weeks pregnant. They have been a great support and more importantly, very efficient and professional at all times.


great news, congrats. Intersono is known to be one of the most realible clinics in Ukraine


----------



## Sum1

Thank you very very much, Miamiamo. I have been stalking this chat for some time! How did everything turn out with you? 

Honestly, it felt like such a minefield when I started my research. It’s something so important but you have to put your trust in someone you don’t know. It’s not for the faint hearted. 😄


----------



## miamiamo

> Honestly, it felt like such a minefield when I started my research


agreed, unfortunately or fortunately there is too much info everywhere


----------



## singlepop

Hello... first posting here in a long while.....

Summer of 2018 I has done my research and narrowed my agencies to Illaya (Kyiv), New Life (Kyiv) and La Vita Nova (Kharkiv). I flew to Ukraine to visit each personally, meet with the staff and tour the facilities. 
Illaya was the most modern and had been profiled in a UK news piece (The Independent, I think) about Ukraine surrogacy. In the article, the Ukrainian surrogate had related that she chose to work with Ilaya for her second surrogacy, after a bad first experience elsewhere and on the basis of recommendations from other surrogates. 

La Vita Nova I had a referral from someone I trusted who had a child through them. 

Of the 3, Illaya was the most professional and modern. (And expensive). If you want a very comfortable experience, at the high end and its within your budget. I'd be comfortable going with them. New Life seemed fine but I didn't have any specific info to choose them.

I ended up choosing La Vita Nova after my visit there, due to the personal reference and the fact that the surrogates generally live close to the Kharkiv. (Many of the surrogates that work via Kyiv clinins, have to travel far and more infrequently for checkups). It was less expensive, but the surrogates seemed well treated. Several of the candidates had been surrogates with them before; which is a good sign.

La Vita Nova has been mostly great. Very responsive, the surrogate they matched me with seems to be well supported. At times its been hard to track finances, but most of the confusion has been around changes to the package we've requested as things progressed. They immediately had several surrogate canidates available, so as soon as we signed the contract, we were ready to start with donor selection. I have made 4 trips now to Ukraine... 1 to evaluate agencies (Kyiv/Kharkiv), two for IVF (Lviv) and one to be present for the 16 week ultrasound and to meet Julia. Its more expensive and a bit of a hassle to travel to Kharkiv, rather than Kyiv; and after the baby is born, we'll all need to travel by train to Kyiv to do the paper work with the US embassy. But the experience with LVN has been great. 

IVF and transfers are handled by Intersono in Lviv; which has a good reputation for that work. It did mean that the egg donor and Julia, the surrogate,had to travel by overnight train across the country for it. The first IVF failed at an odd point; so I had to pay out of pocket for a 2nd round with a new egg donor. The 2nd IVF worked and the first transfer of a single embryo was successful. 

We're now 21 weeks pregnant... a girl. Due date is this spring. Excited!!!


----------



## miamiamo

good new, congrats! You might check out the airport and flight to Charkiv. From what I know there are a lot of flights by Wizzair to Charkiv from Poland and Hungary, you don't need to travel by train then.


----------



## odashwood

singlepop said:


> Hello... first posting here in a long while.....
> 
> Summer of 2018 I has done my research and narrowed my agencies to Illaya (Kyiv), New Life (Kyiv) and La Vita Nova (Kharkiv). I flew to Ukraine to visit each personally, meet with the staff and tour the facilities.
> Illaya was the most modern and had been profiled in a UK news piece (The Independent, I think) about Ukraine surrogacy. In the article, the Ukrainian surrogate had related that she chose to work with Ilaya for her second surrogacy, after a bad first experience elsewhere and on the basis of recommendations from other surrogates.
> 
> La Vita Nova I had a referral from someone I trusted who had a child through them.
> 
> Of the 3, Illaya was the most professional and modern. (And expensive). If you want a very comfortable experience, at the high end and its within your budget. I'd be comfortable going with them. New Life seemed fine but I didn't have any specific info to choose them.
> 
> I ended up choosing La Vita Nova after my visit there, due to the personal reference and the fact that the surrogates generally live close to the Kharkiv. (Many of the surrogates that work via Kyiv clinins, have to travel far and more infrequently for checkups). It was less expensive, but the surrogates seemed well treated. Several of the candidates had been surrogates with them before; which is a good sign.
> 
> La Vita Nova has been mostly great. Very responsive, the surrogate they matched me with seems to be well supported. At times its been hard to track finances, but most of the confusion has been around changes to the package we've requested as things progressed. They immediately had several surrogate canidates available, so as soon as we signed the contract, we were ready to start with donor selection. I have made 4 trips now to Ukraine... 1 to evaluate agencies (Kyiv/Kharkiv), two for IVF (Lviv) and one to be present for the 16 week ultrasound and to meet Julia. Its more expensive and a bit of a hassle to travel to Kharkiv, rather than Kyiv; and after the baby is born, we'll all need to travel by train to Kyiv to do the paper work with the US embassy. But the experience with LVN has been great.
> 
> IVF and transfers are handled by Intersono in Lviv; which has a good reputation for that work. It did mean that the egg donor and Julia, the surrogate,had to travel by overnight train across the country for it. The first IVF failed at an odd point; so I had to pay out of pocket for a 2nd round with a new egg donor. The 2nd IVF worked and the first transfer of a single embryo was successful.
> 
> We're now 21 weeks pregnant... a girl. Due date is this spring. Excited!!!


That's so great to hear about a good experience and outcome)). My congratulations with your 21 weeks). I have heard about all of these clinics and considered only Illaya as an option but have proceeded with another place.


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Any experiences with IVmed in Kiev?


----------



## miamiamo

I would like to say that I have not personal experiences with them, and I have never heard about them. However, I checked Ukrainian internet, and they have reviews: 95 reviews 4.9 stars http://prntscr.com/qtnmiv and 181 reviews 4,1 stars http://prntscr.com/qtnn0w But Internet is the open source of info, fortunately and unfortunately. Good luck


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Thanks for the info- They are known to me through a colleague, glad to know they have good reviews


----------



## miamiamo

super, I am happy I could help x


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Hi Sakura 

We recently used IVMed clinic for the ivf part combined with a different agency. I’ve written about my experience in my blog(the link is in my signature). Complete recommend them for  the ivf part but I wouldn’t use them as the agency.


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Hey guys!

I used to be very active in this forum many years ago when I began researching in 2016. We had our son born through Ukraine surrogacy in 2017 and have been trying since then for a second baby. It’s been a long second journey and we have now moved to a second agency and clinic.

I have blogged our entire experience these past few years and I hope it helps some of you. There are aspects of all things British people should consider such as immigration, the passport application and the parental order application covered. Feel free to take a look, the link is in my signature. 

I’ve been reading some of the post on these forums and I must advise you all to be very careful. In my initial research I found many of the people posting were not intended parents. It was through many months of scrutiny I realised agency members would create profiles and post about their own agency in a positive way and also negatively about some competitors. Ukraine is HUGELY competitive when it comes to business. There’s one agency mentioned on here that is actually companies in the midst of being sued by clients and another that is owned by a man who has served jail time for child trafficking. It’s extremely important to to research and do your own due diligent. 

For example, if any agency offers surrogacy services to same sex couples or single men, this is not legal for any Ukrainian company . Sure you may be a heterosexual married couple yourself but that agency will be breaking laws. Often they have it listed on their website so it’s easy enough to check. 

I’m happy for anyone to reach out, you can inbox me or message me on my blog. I have actively shared and supported intended parents since I began my own surrogacy journey and hope you all have the same joy that we experienced when our son was born. S xx


----------



## Dianella

Stilltryingandhoping said:


> Hi Sakura
> 
> We recently used IVMed clinic for the ivf part combined with a different agency. I've written about my experience in my blog(the link is in my signature). Complete recommend them for the ivf part but I wouldn't use them as the agency.


Hello! We have just signed a surrogacy program with them and the IVMed Family agency, they seem quite experienced and professional. Could you please explain why wouldn't you use them as an agency?


----------



## LilyBeau

I agree with Stilltryingandhoping that there are a LOT of agencies and clinics on here posing as intended parents. Some are quite obvious (and should be reported when you see them), others are more subtle. It's true that Ukraine is a massively competitive, but that doesn't justify the manipulative and unethical approaches these clinics are taking. The industry is also under-regulated which is a known problem. 

I can't add much on the surrogacy side, but we did use Darwin Life Nadiya in the Ukraine for OE and DE IVF which is also known for Surrogacy. We were horrified by our experience there. The director of the clinic had the nerve to tell us we were ungrateful when they refused to given us the remaining eggs we'd paid for. It still sickens me to this day thinking about that clinic and the traumatic retrieval experience. 

I don't know what other clinics are like there, but in all my research and the women I've spoken to, not one person had a good word to say about the Ukraine. The only positives were from the fake accounts by agencies and clinics. Georgia on the other hand gets better feedback and I've emailed with two women (real people, ha!) who had DE and surrogacy treatment there and found the experience to be good.


----------



## Dianella

I am sorry for your negative experience with the clinic, but I believe it's quite a statement to say that nobody was satisfied with Ukraine. Yes, there are some agencies and clinics that don't seem trustworthy, but that's why you need to do your research. There is a ******** group where a lot of couples share their experience, obviously accounts are not fake. I have been in contact with a couple myself, that's how we have found the agency in first the place. They had only positive things to say, especially because the SM was found in two months (which is crazy)


----------



## miamiamo

@LilyBeau - I am sorry to read about your experienes with clinics in Ukraine. I have no personal experiences with them, but I have many friends from Ukraine and Poland who underwent treatment in Ukranian clinics. In general, the service in Ukrainian clinics is not at such level we get used to in Europe, but they started their transformation process not so long ago. They need time to start seeing a patient first, then dollars or Euros patients will pay at clinics. However, as my friends said they met wonderful docs and people even in less known clinics. I have not done much research on IVF clinics in Ukraine, but if I considered having my treatment in Ukirane, I would start from contacting Intersono.


----------



## DavidsonK

Hello Daniella, I have signed with IVMed Family in October, a shipping surrogacy program and in November I have already received 3 profiles to chose from. We have moved our embryos there from another clinic in Kyiv, where we have been waiting for a surrogate for 5 months! For 5 months and they didn't even find us one candidate. Our SM is pregnant from the first attempt, just a couple of months left till the delivery. Also, what I love about the clinic, according to their statistics and the couples I have talked to in social media, all babies are born in time (not prematurely). Obviously they care about their surrogates. Babies are born in a good maternity house. Before signing with any agency/ clinic learn what maternity houses they work with, because some even very big and well-known agencies send their sm's to give births in such terrible places, that we were genuinely shocked after seeing photos and reading reviews. Unfortunately, it's true that some agencies and clinics are only interested in signing contracts....


----------



## miamiamo

Well-known agencies are based in the biggest cities in Ukraine, and there maternity houses are of really high standard.


----------



## DavidsonK

That's true, nevertheless, not all agencies work with those of high standards. I don't want to point out names, but I have done my research and I suggest everyone to do the same before signing.


----------



## Dianella

DavidsonK Hey there! Thanks for reaching out, it's nice to meet more patients of the IVMed Family We know about the waiting time for the surrogate, that's why we have been looking for so long. Please receive my sincere congratulations, it's amazing that your SM is pregnant! Our whole process is on halt because of coronavirus situation, will you be able to travel for the delivery?


----------



## DavidsonK

Thank you, it's a true miracle, we still can't believe that we are going to see our baby soon. 
This whole situation is devastating but we are trying our best to receive necessary documents to be there for delivery. IVMed Family is helping us a lot, they have sent the appeals to the embassy and we have already received a response, we need to get an approval now at home to leave the country. Maybe the quarantine will be over, that would ease the process of course. But I believe it's going to be ok in any case scenario and we will make it) Sorry that you're facing difficulties, I am sure when the pandemic is over, it's all going to be alright.


----------



## Dianella

I can only imagine. Well, I hope it all works out for you without problems, keep us updated please. 
One more question, did you use DE or embryos were your wife's? How many embryos did you have? IVMed told us that we can store all the embryos and come for another program whenever we feel like it. 
I am asking because we are in contact with another couple (they did their program in another clinic) and they told us that when they wanted to sign another program, the clinic told them that they can't use the same donor and that they didn't have their embryos from the same donor left...  
When they asked for the embryo protocol, they were told that they would receive it on email however till this day, they didn't. Very shady, in my opinion


----------



## miamiamo

I would advise to contact the clinic asking them to send info they promised. In case of international communication emails might go to spam or a receiver does not get an email at all cos of various reasons. So, a sender is sure they sent, and a receiver thinks they did not send. Email providers might also block an email because of various reasons such an attachement in xx format, too short emails, etc.


----------



## DavidsonK

Thank you for your support! I am pleased to say that we are moving forward with the process! We have received a positive response from MFA at home, they requested ivmed to issue us invitation letters. It looks like we are getting permission after all. I suppose that the traveling part will still be very complicated because it seems like we are going to cross the land border. Trying not to think about that just yet, but we should be patient and solve the problems as they come. I just don't understand why everything has to be so complicated for us... I mean we have waited for so long and now it feels like there is no end to our struggles  

We had DE program at the previous clinic, we moved all of the embryos, of course they are stored at ivmed now, I don't think they even charged us for that. Idk, some clinics are really shady that's why it's very important to do your research and find real IP's on social media, on the internet and see what they have to say. No clinic is perfect and seeing those comments that look obviously translated from another language, with links, just make me sick. Maybe suggest them what Miamiamo has written above, who knows,maybe that's the case. Anyway, why would they conceal embryo protocol, isn't it in their interests that the client comes back for another program?


----------



## Dianella

miamiamo Makes sense, I will pass your advice, hopefully that's what really happened. thank you


DavidsonK That's great! Just think of it as a detour, imagine how much experience you will gain, more than any IP's! And if you are planning to tell about it to your child some time in future, it will only add to the story: hero parents at the rescue of their newborn during the great pandemic of 2020   Don't think about it as a struggle, but just as another step in our life. I completely understand you, now that we have to wait, but at least you can do something. I am happy to hear that the agency is helping you out.

Well, in the protocol the donor's number is indicated, how many eggs were retrieved. It's a document. That's the question, why are they doing that if they have nothing to hide? hopefully, their messages really ended up in spam or smth...


----------



## DavidsonK

haha that sounds fun if it wasn't so complicated. it seems that the agency does everything they can, it's just all the official structures that make decision take so much time. Also we have so many things to take care of,  honestly, I don't know how we will make it  
Yes, I agree, embryo protocol is a document. Way back we received one from the clinic signed by the head doctor, with a stamp. Have they written you anything back? Now I am interested in what that clinic has to say too


----------



## Dianella

how are you doing, how is the process going? I've been notified that our clinic is going to open soon, so hopefully we will be moving forward with our program. 
The couple wrote me that they called that clinic , talked to coordinators (every time different for some reason) and every time were promised to be sent the protocol. I can only imagine how frustrating the situation is. On one of the webinars ivmed's embryologist explained their bio material chip system, which leaves us without worries of a possibility of a mix up


----------



## miamiamo

@ Dianella - amazing news x


----------



## LauraMil

What do you think about surrogacy?
I found one surrogacy agency in Ukraine, they are https://vittoriavita.com/ 
Do you know something about them? I found a lot of good rewievs.


----------



## Dianella

miamiamo said:


> @ Dianella - amazing news x


Thank you so much!!! we are so happy, they started stimulating our donor already! sooo the egg retrieval will take place next week. Last time she had 29 eggs retrieved, I think it's an amazing result! so excited and afraid at the same time.

I wonder if DavidsonK is on his epic detour, haven't heard from him for so long


----------



## miamiamo

Dianella said:


> miamiamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Dianella - amazing news x
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! we are so happy, they started stimulating our donor already! sooo the egg retrieval will take place next week. Last time she had 29 eggs retrieved, I think it's an amazing result! so excited and afraid at the same time.
> 
> I wonder if DavidsonK is on his epic detour, haven't heard from him for so long
Click to expand...

amazing numbers, it proves they have healthy and young donors.


----------



## Dreambaby

Hello Everyone:

We have been trying to commence overseas surrogacy (with DE) for around a year. We are looking at signing with Lotus.

Finally, things have begun moving again, but we have immediately hit a snag.

DH's sperm is of low motility. In the past, we used ICSI without a problem. Lotus says we must undergo a PGD test in order to go ahead with transfer. Obviously, in order to have embryos tested, we need to commence a cycle. This seems like a terribly expensive way to find out that DH's sperm is not viable. Yes, we understand fertility is a costly business (we've already paid $$$$$$ over the years!) I am wondering if anyone else here has experienced this PGD hurdle? What was your experience with it? Did you continue on with the cycle?

Thanks,

DB x


----------



## miamiamo

miamiamo said:


> Dianella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miamiamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Dianella - amazing news x
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! we are so happy, they started stimulating our donor already! sooo the egg retrieval will take place next week. Last time she had 29 eggs retrieved, I think it's an amazing result! so excited and afraid at the same time.
> 
> I wonder if DavidsonK is on his epic detour, haven't heard from him for so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amazing numbers, it proves they have healthy and young donors.
Click to expand...

I also want to know some updates from DavidsonK, hope everything is OK with them.


----------



## odashwood

I haven't heard of it... are there any positive reviews? is it still working during quarantine?


----------



## miamiamo

> is it still working during quarantine?


it depends on the clinic


----------



## miamiamo

I came across the info that I think it might be important for some who are considering Ukraine: Ukraine will close its boarders for foreigners for one month starting from 1st Sep 2020 cos of increasing number of COVID cases.


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi, ladies.
OMG, so bad news that Ukraine is closing its borders again... By the way, I am very sorry for bringing this up here, but I guess this kind of information might be useful for those of us considering surrogacy in Ukraine. A couple of close friends arrived from Kiev some weeks ago with their baby and we got really shocked to know that their Ukrainian surrogate mother was a heavy smoker and that was probably the reason the baby was born very premature and sick. They met their surrogate mother several times in Kiev and told us that she always had an unpleasant strong smell of cigarettes and alcohol. On top of that, they managed to find some pictures of her and, in most of them, she holds a cigarette and a glass of some drink. They have also checked when the pictures were taken and found that she was already pregnant with their baby in some of them. They told us that they went to their coordinator and reported the situation, but she did not give them the slightest attention. Instead, she hinted that they already had what they wanted and she could not talk with them anymore, as she was very busy with other couples. Before meeting their surrogate mother, my friend wanted another baby to complete her family but, after such a horrific experience at Biotexcom, she changed her mind. While in Ukraine, they met some other couples with their babies and it seems that this clinic is the cheapest one because its surrogate mothers are paid less, and the downside seems to be that they do not select candidates as well as they claim. So, I guess the lesson here would be go to a clinic that allows you to meet your surrogate mother, or at least skype with her, before starting the treatment and, according to my friend, "never, ever, go to this clinic of horrors called Biotexcom". Ah, their baby is currently under the care of several specialists at a very good hospital and we all hope she will not have major sequels. xxoo


----------



## miamiamo

thank you for sharing, I wish their baby will be healthy and strong.


----------



## Kevin004561

hi all,

I hope you are all keeping well.

Is there a test, perhaps in the first trimester to make sure that the embryo transferred to the SM is the 'right' one, with the IPs genetic material? With all the mix up stories you hear (as rare as they might be), we just want to make sure that the correct procedure gets followed and will give us some peace of mind . Any thoughts please?

Thank you!


----------



## Hopenp

Hey hun,
Just checking if you had any luck with finding a black donor in UKRAINE?


----------



## Maudeoh

Want-a-baby said:


> Hi, ladies.
> OMG, so bad news that Ukraine is closing its borders again... By the way, I am very sorry for bringing this up here, but I guess this kind of information might be useful for those of us considering surrogacy in Ukraine. A couple of close friends arrived from Kiev some weeks ago with their baby and we got really shocked to know that their Ukrainian surrogate mother was a heavy smoker and that was probably the reason the baby was born very premature and sick. They met their surrogate mother several times in Kiev and told us that she always had an unpleasant strong smell of cigarettes and alcohol. On top of that, they managed to find some pictures of her and, in most of them, she holds a cigarette and a glass of some drink. They have also checked when the pictures were taken and found that she was already pregnant with their baby in some of them. They told us that they went to their coordinator and reported the situation, but she did not give them the slightest attention. Instead, she hinted that they already had what they wanted and she could not talk with them anymore, as she was very busy with other couples. Before meeting their surrogate mother, my friend wanted another baby to complete her family but, after such a horrific experience at Biotexcom, she changed her mind. While in Ukraine, they met some other couples with their babies and it seems that this clinic is the cheapest one because its surrogate mothers are paid less, and the downside seems to be that they do not select candidates as well as they claim. So, I guess the lesson here would be go to a clinic that allows you to meet your surrogate mother, or at least skype with her, before starting the treatment and, according to my friend, "never, ever, go to this clinic of horrors called Biotexcom". Ah, their baby is currently under the care of several specialists at a very good hospital and we all hope she will not have major sequels. xxoo


Can I ask. Are you with a clinic in Ukraine? Or U.K.? What clinic have you chosen? Is this your first surrogacy journey?


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Maudeoh,
Sorry for the late reply hun, as I've been quite busy with a serious case of cancer in the family...  
The horrible and dishonest clinic I have written about is BioTexCom (Kiev, Ukraine) and that was not my own experience, but a close friend of mine's, who is still traumatized and recovering from what this clinic has done to them.
Please, do yourself good and don't go to BioTexCom.
Good luck!


----------



## miamiamo

@Want-a-baby - sorry to know about your problems, I wish all the best to whole your family


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi!

There doesn't seem to be much going on in this thread at the moment, but I will post...

We are in Australia and despite all the difficulties presented by Covid, we have managed to do a cycle in Kyiv. On our 2nd ET we got a BFP using a SM!

There's so much to think of and organise....but we will wait until the pregnancy has progressed further before getting too excited.

One thing we are really interested to know: what measure or dilution (?!) I can't think how else to describe it....how is HCG measured in various countries. In Australia, we aimed for a result of above 100 at 14 days post 5 day transfer. Our Ukrainian result has come in at over 600 at 13 days post 5 day transfer. The clinic says this is an 'average' result.

So does anyone here have any clues on this?

Thanks!


----------



## miamiamo

awesome news, congrats! You might check out converters (if they exist) in the Internet, or it's easier to ask the clinic to convert to smth you are familiar with or give to the range e.g. min - max so you can understand results better. From what I remember (if Ukraine does not change yet) they (all former USSR reps) mark even blood differently, e.g. blood group is marked as 1,2,3, and 4. Ukranian clinics treat international patients so I might assume they are aware of these differences, and you won't be the first asking them for more clarification.


----------



## BilbaoHope!

Hello, Just wanted to introduce myself and reach out to the members of this group for advice and some support. I'm 39 years old and have been through some miscarriages, discovered immune issues and now exploring around surrogacy. It's all really daunting although not half as scary as going through IVF treatment and miscarrying again. My main concern and what I wanted to get an idea of, is how many of you out there are around my age are using your own eggs? Most of the clinics I've spoke to are positive about the prospect with a few encouraging to go for egg donor but although I'm not as confident with my own body to carry I would feel/hope somebody else could.
Anyone out there in the same position or been here before? x


----------



## miamiamo

Hi, I am not in the same shoes, just wanted to wish all the best in your journey


----------



## Bdust

BilbaoHope! said:


> Hello, Just wanted to introduce myself and reach out to the members of this group for advice and some support. I'm 39 years old and have been through some miscarriages, discovered immune issues and now exploring around surrogacy. It's all really daunting although not half as scary as going through IVF treatment and miscarrying again. My main concern and what I wanted to get an idea of, is how many of you out there are around my age are using your own eggs? Most of the clinics I've spoke to are positive about the prospect with a few encouraging to go for egg donor but although I'm not as confident with my own body to carry I would feel/hope somebody else could.
> Anyone out there in the same position or been here before? x


Hi BilbaoHope

There are lots of success stories of people your age and our story was about your age when we had success with surrogacy using our own eggs so hang in there. You can certainly proceed with surrogacy with your own eggs and if that does not work out then switch to donor eggs but don't discount your own eggs unless there is specific medical reasons to do so. Good luck


----------



## Bdust

Hope everyone is doing well. It's been quiet so just reaching out as things begin to open. Anyone have info on overall impact of COVID on the whole infertility programs costs...etc?. Any movement in overall cost since COVID seems to have negatively impacted most economies and the medical industry? Thanks all


----------



## miamiamo

I think it depends on a clinic. From what I know nothing has changed in my clinic so far.


----------

